# To let edit or not to let edit.



## KuntaKinter (Jun 27, 2012)

Okay so I am new here. I've been on other forums in the past but came across the app for my Iphone so I downloaded and joined. Nothing special. Well I've run into something I haven't run into on the other forums. A dilemma of whether or not to set my photos as OK to edit or NOT OK to edit. While I understand the concept of letting others show you what they would do or help you edit the photo. I also understand the idea of wanting to do it yourself. Letting people tell you how or what can be done and using their advice and guidance to figure it out. 
So my question here is.... Why do or don't you? Is it really necessary to have someone edit it to show you how to do the edit? Why aren't you willing to let someone edit your photo to help you? 
I'm just wondering. I have mine set to not edit cause that's how I have always had it set. I like to try the edit as opposed to someone else doing it to show me how. I'm not opposed to someone helping me if I have tried and failed. So that's just my question. Hoping it doesn't lead to a heated hateful debate just want to know the general feeling of those in this forum. 

Thanks everyone, 

Kenny


----------



## PinkDoor (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi Kenny - welcome!  I love to edit other's photos, and I really like it when they edit mine.  When I get to edit - it allows me to show off my perspective and skills.  In most of the cases where I see the non-op giving an edit, its usually a crop or a suggestion.  Sometimes they like it, sometimes they don't.   What I never see, is someones saying "hey, I don't know what to do, can someone edit this for me?"  That's totally different. 

I like it when others edit my photo because if gives me new ideas, and lets me see what others are thinking, or what they think would look better.  It's too light, too dark, too blurry, too sharp, try a different crop.  It's all in perspective. 

That said, I think that if you post pictures for C&C and they are "NOT" okay to edit, you would get similar feedback. I don't see posters discouraged to give their opinions if they are not able to edit your photos. 

Personal preference


----------



## KuntaKinter (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks PinkDoor.


----------



## KmH (Jun 27, 2012)

To properly explain an edit, it is helpful to show how the edit affects the original image. No doubt, stating the steps done is very helpful, but few do so.

It seems a lot of members that have Not OK to Edit selected, are ones that would benefit a lot by changing it to OK to Edit.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jun 27, 2012)

We even have a member that will not let you edit her edits of other peoples image. People can be crazy like that.


----------



## Ernicus (Jun 27, 2012)

lol, crazy.

bitter, you never answered my PM.  :-(  are you out of ideas or somethin?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jun 27, 2012)

I'm forgetful and scattered. Sorry.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jun 27, 2012)

For more reading on the subject: 

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...-ok-edit.html?highlight=Photos+not+ok+to+edit

And

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photography-beginners-forum/270804-my-photos-not-ok-edit.html


----------



## Ernicus (Jun 27, 2012)

lol, just figured you were a busy man


----------



## paigew (Jun 27, 2012)

I used to allow edits of my pics. Then I got really involved in editing. I spend hours researching, taking online workshops, and practicing on my photos. I edit my photos with a vision in mind for that specific photo. There have been times when people edited a photo I spent a lot of time on and I got a little annoyed feeling  "I don't the way that looks at all", I like mine way better . So I decided to change it so I wouldn't be annoyed.


----------



## snowbear (Jun 27, 2012)

I have a lot to learn, so I welcome help from the experienced people here.  We're posting copies - if I like an edit, I'll reproduce it and if I don't like it - no harm done.


----------



## rokvi (Jun 28, 2012)

There is no pain involved.


----------



## Overread (Jun 28, 2012)

It's generally a choice on how you view the photos you display on the site.

If you come to specifically get critique and feedback on your photos then there is a good chance that allowing people to edit your photos to show what they mean will help a lot in understanding the suggestions they make. Words can be very powerful, but sometimes its a lot quicker to show things in a quick edit of a photo - letting them show a more complex process in a clear visual message.


If you come more to display your work and you consider it more or less complete or at least in line with the vision you want, then chances are you'll not be hunting after critique as much and maybe also not as keen to hear other peoples vision concepts with your work. It can also be an experience thing - sometimes the more you shoot the more you can easily understand shorter critique (ie you don't need all the little bits explained or the concept more easily shown visually). 



In the end its really a users choice, also remember you can trump it at any time and specifically say in a thread that you would welcome edits even if you're profile is set to "no edits allowed" (however if you do this a lot it would be sensible to set it to edits allowed).


----------



## Forkie (Jun 28, 2012)

I only have it as "Not OK to Edit" because I have a pretty good idea of what I'm going for when I start editing.  It's only because I'm picky and I just know that if someone else has a go, I'll just be thinking to myself "No, that's not how I envisioned it at all.  What were you thinking!".  

Now and again I'll let people to have a go.  I just don't want people thinking they can just go ahead and do it.


----------



## FireDiva (Jun 28, 2012)

I have "Not Ok to Edit" because it's my work and why would I permit someone to touch it? Operative term is that "it's my work", I"ll decide what needs to be done to it. At this time I prefer not to rely on editing to improve my shots, would rather honing my skills instead, my choice, what someone else chooses to do is not my concern.


----------



## 12sndsgood (Jun 28, 2012)

I really don't have any issue with it,  when I see it done its 99% of the time someone just doing a really quick change to show someone what they are talking about,  sometimes you will like the edit, sometimes you will like the origonal. but it just helps get the persons responce across. or shows you another way of editing that you maybe didn't think about, I see no harm in it at all. it doesn't negate what I put up. nor does it become something I have to change. its just another opinion on what you have done.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jun 28, 2012)

FireDiva said:


> I have "Not Ok to Edit" because it's my work and why would I permit someone to touch it? Operative term is that "it's my work", I"ll decide what needs to be done to it.



Why bother posting for CC then?

No, it's an honest question. 


I find the thoughts of others INVALUABLE to my growth as an artist. Fresh eyes can sometimes make you see something from a perspective other than your own, and give you something to think about, whether you take it onboard or not. If you don't want to be influenced by others, you'll have a hard time going through the world blindfolded.


I find comments like that shallow and arrogant. Of course it is your decision, and your perspective. It always will be. That comment comes off as dismissive and that one is "all that". I find it laughable.


----------



## paigew (Jun 28, 2012)

12sndsgood said:


> I really don't have any issue with it,  when I see it done its 99% of the time someone just *doing a really quick change* ....



this is my main problem with it! Someone thinking that in 5 minutes they can greatly improve a photo I have spent a lot of time on. Maybe they can improve it, but I would rather hear the advice and try myself if I like the idea. I am not always against editing of my pics, it depends who is doing it and if I think I can learn from them.


----------



## paigew (Jun 28, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> FireDiva said:
> 
> 
> > I have "Not Ok to  Edit" because it's my work and why would I permit someone to touch it?  Operative term is that "it's my work", I"ll decide what needs to be done  to it.
> ...



Bitter, it is different with you. Most people aren't going to randomly post an edit of one of YOUR pics! They respect your artistic vision! Same goes for other members here who have a lot of experience.


----------



## nmoody (Jun 28, 2012)

Im no professional and dont make a cent off of my pictures, there is no reason for me to set my status to "My Photos Are NOT OK to Edit"

If anything I will learn more by others showing me my issues by correcting them problems and explaining it to me.


----------



## BlueMeanieTSi (Jun 28, 2012)

Whether I like the edit or not doesn't matter, I'm not selling someone else's edit to my customer.  It's not like forum members are stealing my images, posting their edits as their own or posting their edits on another site.

I have my vision and the way I like it and that's what's final so who the F cares what someone else thinks would make it better? 

To me the only possible answer that rings true to that question is "pride".  anything else is an excuse that leads back to it.


----------



## 12sndsgood (Jun 28, 2012)

paigew said:


> 12sndsgood said:
> 
> 
> > I really don't have any issue with it, when I see it done its 99% of the time someone just *doing a really quick change* ....
> ...



If my white balance is off it doesnt matter wether I have spent 5 minutes or 5 hours. off is off. its just people showing you what you can do to fix it. some people have a hard time reading what is written and taking that in and processing it, where as with a picture they can look at the new edit, look at there and instantly see the diffrence.  It has nothing to do with someone saying yorur sucks here is a better photo, its just a more vissable means of communicating your ideas.  im sure there are a lot of people who can take a photo of mine and improve it in 5 minutes. a lot of time when you sit there staring at a photo you start seeing it diffrently and can easily mis things. I work in the engineering field and we routinely have others review our work before we send it out because after months of staring at a floorplan you just miss things.

Who is doing the editing shouldn't really matter. nor should you have a preconceived notion that just because someone isn't as popular on the site offers up an opinion that you should dismiss it. if a complete moron gives one piece of advice that is right that you didn't realise or didnt know, you have learned something regardless of the reputation or intelligence of that person.


----------



## MTVision (Jun 28, 2012)

I actually like it when people edit my photos. I've learned so much from people doing it especially when they tell me what they did and why. It's much easier to see it visually then to just have someone try to explain it to me. Granted I may not agree or like the edit but it's alway educational. I don't really see what harm can come from it....but that's just me


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jun 28, 2012)

paigew said:


> Bitter, it is different with you. Most people aren't going to randomly post an edit of one of YOUR pics! They respect your artistic vision! Same goes for other members here who have a lot of experience.



I do welcome it though. While I feel I am decent, I know my vision is not the end all, be all. I don't find my work so precious, that I am above suggestions. Defending ones decisions, also provides a learning environment. Again, why post if one feels they are above being challenged. 

What I said above doesn't apply to everyone who doesn't allow edits. Most, if asked, allow it.  Those that don't, I typically ignore.

It's comments like "I'll decide what to do with my work" that I question why they ask for CC. Photography is a visual art, and sometimes in teaching, you need to visually show changes. A picture is worth a thousand words, ain't it? Lead by example?

People are here to either improve, or to simply show their work. But the vast majority come here to improve. So why restrict the learning environment? 

That's my opinion.


----------



## paigew (Jun 28, 2012)

Yes I don't find my work to be 'so precious' either. Its when people take an image you worked hard on and add way too much saturation or quickly convert to b/w and think that it instantly makes the image so much better. I on those types of edits I would prefer someone say "your wb is off, add more contrast, have you tried b/w?". That way I can take their suggestions and do them to fit my style/vision.


----------



## BlueMeanieTSi (Jun 28, 2012)

paigew said:


> Yes I don't find my work to be 'so precious' either. Its when people take an image you worked hard on and add way too much saturation or quickly convert to b/w and think that it instantly makes the image so much better. I on those types of edits I would prefer someone say "your wb is off, add more contrast, have you tried b/w?". That way I can take their suggestions and do them to fit my style/vision.



Why does that matter to you if they do those things?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jun 28, 2012)

paigew said:


> Yes I don't find my work to be 'so precious' either. Its when people take an image you worked hard on and add way too much saturation or quickly convert to b/w and think that it instantly makes the image so much better. I on those types of edits I would prefer someone say "your wb is off, add more contrast, have you tried b/w?". That way I can take their suggestions and do them to fit my style/vision.



Oh, I know where you are coming from, and I am not trying to change your mind.
After all, when asked, you allowed me to post a suggested crop.


 But I see this as a learning environment not just for the OP (you for example), and sometimes those edits also get critiqued, and become examples of what not to do, (LOL) and everyone has a chance to learn, just maybe not you in that instance. 

I see far to many people not take suggestions on board, and not post a re-edit themselves. I see fewer that don't even take the suggestion on board in future posts.


----------



## paigew (Jun 28, 2012)

BlueMeanieTSi said:


> paigew said:
> 
> 
> > Yes I don't find my work to be 'so precious' either. Its when people take an image you worked hard on and add way too much saturation or quickly convert to b/w and think that it instantly makes the image so much better. I on those types of edits I would prefer someone say "your wb is off, add more contrast, have you tried b/w?". That way I can take their suggestions and do them to fit my style/vision.
> ...



Look I am not here to argue about why my 'choice' to allow edits is the right one. I am not against edits or advice. I have learned sooo much from this forum. But I feel that I am now at a phase in my photography where I have a vision for each photo I process. I play around with different contrasts, curves, blacks, clarity, etc. I adjust everything manually. For me it is just getting annoyed at those who think they can improve my photo immensely by just hitting "convert to b/w" button. Or something like that. More so directed at people who are less experienced than myself. 

The same as if I posted a pic on fb and someone did selective coloring on it. I would be annoyed. Thats it. I'm not against it. If you reallllly want to edit my photos go for it. I won't be mad, I won't sue, I won't block you. I will just be like "uh yeah, thanks but no thanks". . Maybe I will change it back to avoid people thinking I have too much pride  It really is quicker to say "increase your blacks" rather than downloading, opening in Lr, editing, then reposting here. Just tell me what you suggest and I will give it a try! I love critique and advice


----------



## fjrabon (Jun 28, 2012)

1) I view it as giving back, to some extent.  When I first started doing post work, I actually probably learned as much about doing it from editing other people's photos as I did my own.  To start, with my own photos, there was this sort of emotional attachment to them, that probably sort of hindered my ability to learn post very well.  Working with other people's photos, there wasn't an emotional attachment, and I could really gain a better feel for what my 'post style' was, and how to do things, etc.  I think allowing people to edit my photos possibly allows others to learn in that same way and get better with post.

2) Generally if I put something up here for C+C, I'm not totally happy with it 100%, but still think it's good enough to warrant showing and want thoughts.  Even if I ultimately disagree with the edits, somebody presenting those alternatives and making me decide why I ultimately liked the way I edited it to begin with gives me a stronger view of my artistic vision.  So, either they showed me something good that I didn't think about and helped me improve the photograph, or they showed me something I didn't like as much, but in the process helped me better understand what I like about my art, and in defending it, why I like that aspect of it.  Either way, good has come.

3) in cases where somebody does a poor, not well considered edit (which is what many of the 'not ok to edit' people seem to be afraid of), most of the time other commenters will quickly come on and say they prefer the original.  

4) You gain valuable insight into how viewers take your work in.  By seeing their edits, you get a feel for what they saw, what they saw as needing to be enhanced, changed or deleted.  I have an okay idea about how I feel about my work, but it is helpful to visually see how others feel about it as well, to know if Im communicating what I wanted to get across.  If someone totally changes my photo to show something totally different, it may mean that I wasn't clear enough in what I was trying to convey for them to be able to 'get it'.  The artist cannot complain that an audience doesn't get their work.  Part of the job of the artist is to enable his audience, whoever they may be, to understand their work correctly.  If the audience doesn't get it, the artist has failed, not the audience.


----------



## BlueMeanieTSi (Jun 28, 2012)

paigew said:


> For me it is just getting annoyed at those who think they can improve my photo immensely by just hitting "convert to b/w" button. Or something like that. More so directed at people who are less experienced than myself.
> 
> Maybe I will change it back to avoid people thinking I have too much pride



It's 100% a pride issue, with a bit of bigotry on top.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jun 28, 2012)

:roll:


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jun 28, 2012)

As Bitter said, a picture is worth a thousand words.

 I'm a visual and hands on learner so when someone takes the time, whether it is 1 minute or 1 hour I appreciate the extra effort they put in.  It helps me more than just words ever will.


----------



## paigew (Jun 28, 2012)

BlueMeanieTSi said:


> It's 100% a pride issue, with a bit of bigotry on top.



should we not have pride in our work?


Edit to add: just for you, I changed my settings back. Go hog wild with my pics. I had no idea people would be so offended that I chose 'do not edit'...sheesh...


----------



## BlueMeanieTSi (Jun 28, 2012)

LOL you're getting a little too wound up about it.  

Pride in our work is not the same is being too proud to accept advice from "someone with less experience" as you put it.


----------



## paigew (Jun 28, 2012)

BlueMeanieTSi said:


> LOL you're getting a little too wound up about it.
> 
> Pride in our work is not the same is being too proud to accept advice from "someone with less experience" as you put it.



I think you are totally misreading my point.  I will take advice from anyone who wants to give it!


----------



## mishele (Jun 28, 2012)

Pride aside......If you can show me a way to better my work w/ a 5 minute edit....DO IT!!! It will save me time in the future!! lol


----------



## Haya.H (Jun 28, 2012)

I also had not okay to edit. Then I figured, one: if someoneis willing to take the time to show me how to improve MY pictures, why not? two: if someone REALLY wanted to edit my pictures... they could easily do it. Might as well let them show me what they did.  oh and three: The_Traveler was right wwhen he told me that people could show me things way easier when able to edit my pictures.


----------



## 12sndsgood (Jun 28, 2012)

paigew said:


> BlueMeanieTSi said:
> 
> 
> > It's 100% a pride issue, with a bit of bigotry on top.
> ...




I don't think most people were offended at all. I surely wasn't, i was just discussing reasons for editing photos.


----------



## FireDiva (Jun 28, 2012)

The interesting thing about learning a new art form is the journey we take from shot to shot. All of our paths point in the direction our needs take us. 
I learn by studying someone's shots extensively, trying to figure out how this or that effect was accomplished. I look at hundreds of shots in any given day, read numerous articles, study new gear, that is my chosen journey.
I will without hesitation ask questions when I feel the need to do so, however, unsolicited edits is not part of my learning journey. I
 will repeat that what other photgraphers do, what their needs are, how they learn is not for me to make a judgement on, I would never be so presumputious to assume knowing what is best for another.
Should someone ask me how I took the shot I would, without hesitation share every detail to the best of my knoweldge.


----------



## 12sndsgood (Jun 28, 2012)

But if you are on a learning journey and want to absorb as much information as you can why limit yourself by saying  " i wish to learn but i want you to teach me this specifc way regardless of how you want to teach me".  If I am working with someone, let's say someone long winded who can increase my knowledge, I wouldn't tell him to just spit out the info beacause I dont want to sit thru the boring parts., I would let him teach me in the manner that is best for him because I am the one who is gaining knowleged.

If someone is going to give me a gift, I wouldn't argue about how the gift was wrapped. nor would I refuse the gift because it was given in a wrapper I didn't like.


----------



## FireDiva (Jun 28, 2012)

I'm confused about what "CC" means


----------



## Desi (Jun 28, 2012)

I really appreciate it when someone takes the time to edit one of my photos.  Sometimes it is just a better crop, or subtle exposure changes, but sometimes people have brought things out of my images that I couldn't "see" with my mind and therefore never would have accomplished in post on my own.

Also, the few times that I have edited someone else's photo, it is usually because I really like the shot and it has stayed in my head long enough to appreciate it and envision the possibilities in it.  I think most people edit shots because they like them.


----------



## 12sndsgood (Jun 28, 2012)

FireDiva said:


> I'm confused about what "CC" means




critique/criticism  or something similar to that effect.


----------



## FireDiva (Jun 28, 2012)

12sndsgood......good points.....what makes us all so interersting is how we learn, what details we need. My point in all of this is, I do not want my shots edited, it's not how I learn, believe me this is not an original thought. I get that many learn with the editing advise offered by more experienced photgrapthers, benifit by the sounds of it, great. I'm far too arrogant to learn in this way. My mentor rolls his eyes more times then not, carries on with his point until I get it. 
I really liked your comment....."If someone is going to give me a gift, I wouldn't argue about how the gift was wrapped".

I looked on my profile but didn't see where I would have indicated "C/C"?


----------



## KmH (Jun 28, 2012)

You don't see it, because it's not an profile option.

If you post an image it is available for anyone to C&C, even if you don't want C&C, because it's a public forum.

So, if you don't want C&C, don't post a photo.


----------



## FireDiva (Jun 28, 2012)

Thank you Knh...


----------



## Forkie (Jun 29, 2012)

What KmH means FireDiva is that people usually indicate in their posts that they would like C&C given on the images they posted.  But the very act of putting your photos in a post opens you up to C&C even if you don't specifically request it.

I'm very much on your wavelength FireDiva.  I generally post pictures in the forum that I'm already happy with.  I don't post photos that I'm not happy with because the very fact that I'm not happy with them indicates to me that they are not suitable for public display [yet].

If I display my photos in public it's because this is the way I want the public to see them, therefore no further editing by anyone else is required.  They can certainly say to me "Actually, I think your composition could be improved in this way or that", or "I think you went overboard on the contrast/saturation, etc" and that is fine, but I would rather take that piece of advice and make another attempt myself.  If I feel I'd like to see how others would edit them, I will explicitly say so in my post without the need to change my status to "OK to Edit".  

I also have no problem with people coming out and asking me if they can edit them.  I just don't want people going ahead and editing them at will.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 29, 2012)

If your photo is not OK to edit.. you are missing out.  Dont you want to see what Schwetty would come up with?
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photography-beginners-forum/268817-want-opportunity-edit-photo-here-your-big-chance-2.html


----------



## FireDiva (Jun 29, 2012)

Thank you Forkie......about a week ago, I was posting my daily shot on Facebook to share with my family and friends. Their comments,    encouragements, and contrustive critisum pushed me forward to do better. I've only just started shooting a few months ago, I was often overwhelmed with the positve reactions to the daily shot. One day, I recieved an e-mail from an aquaintance. He had edited two current images in Photoshop without asking permission, I have to tell you I was horrified. If he could do that, then what would stop anyone else from taking my images and altering them. I felt violated, I sat for over three hours removing 367 shots one at a time.
My mentor suggested I learn how to place a watermark to lessen a person's ability to alter the my work, I'm learning to do that now in Gimp.


----------



## FireDiva (Jun 29, 2012)

Schwettylens....you're probably right, thank you for the offer. I'm learning a great deal reading comments from posts from people who have asked for C&C.


----------



## Forkie (Jun 29, 2012)

FireDiva said:


> Thank you Forkie......about a week ago, I was posting my daily shot on Facebook to share with my family and friends. Their comments,    encouragements, and contrustive critisum pushed me forward to do better. I've only just started shooting a few months ago, I was often overwhelmed with the positve reactions to the daily shot. One day, I recieved an e-mail from an aquaintance. He had edited two current images in Photoshop without asking permission, I have to tell you I was horrified. If he could do that, then what would stop anyone else from taking my images and altering them. I felt violated, I sat for over three hours removing 367 shots one at a time.
> My mentor suggested I learn how to place a watermark to lessen a person's ability to alter the my work, I'm learning to do that now in Gimp.



You might find that watermarking won't make much difference.  If someone wants to steal your image enough to download it and alter it in Photoshop, they won't mind spending an extra minute removing the watermark.  You may just have to accept that photos that are online are easy to steal.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jun 29, 2012)

FireDiva said:


> I felt violated,


----------



## Overread (Jun 29, 2012)

Just to remind people. Critique can be given on photos posted in any of the galleries we have on the site, however the Just for Fun Gallery:
Just For Fun!
is totally free of any critique and is just for the showing of photos and comments without any critique. It's a great place just to show off your photos that you've taken, but don't want feedback on.


----------



## The_Traveler (Jun 29, 2012)

FireDiva said:


> Thank you Forkie......about a week ago, I was posting my daily shot on Facebook to share with my family and friends. Their comments,    encouragements, and contrustive critisum pushed me forward to do better. I've only just started shooting a few months ago, I was often overwhelmed with the positve reactions to the daily shot. One day, I recieved an e-mail from an aquaintance. He had edited two current images in Photoshop without asking permission, I have to tell you I was horrified. If he could do that, then what would stop anyone else from taking my images and altering them. I felt violated, I sat for over three hours removing 367 shots one at a time.
> My mentor suggested I learn how to place a watermark to lessen a person's ability to alter the my work, I'm learning to do that now in Gimp.



When you bought your camera, you really should have gotten a prescription for some sort of stress reducer.

If you feel violated because someone has edited your images without asking, I suggest you never, ever post them on the Internet.

In fact, at this very moment, Bitter and I are both editing your images.

You are taking all this artistic 'journey' stuff - and perhaps yourself - a little bit too seriously as an artist. If you started a few months ago, you are a beginning student.
Right now your camera is doing 95% of the work and is responsible for 98% of the success.
Your task is to reverse those percentages - and then maybe you'll be an artist.


----------



## fjrabon (Jun 29, 2012)

I do have to say, Fire_Diva seems to have done a fantastic job picking her web handle.


----------



## FireDiva (Jun 29, 2012)

lol........fjrabon........and you know it has nothing to do with photography.


----------



## FireDiva (Jun 29, 2012)

Good to know Overread....thanks


----------



## FireDiva (Jun 29, 2012)

Forkie....then the heck with it...I was having a hard time trying to figure out how to put the watermark there in the first place....thanks for saving me the time!


----------



## Bynx (Jun 29, 2012)

Since Im the one responsible for this thread I guess I should chime in with a few words. First off I dont edit anyones images to show off. If I see an image that doesnt look right to me for some strange reason, I think about what it is thats wrong and how it can be fixed. Then I edit it to see if the problem can go away. If the problem goes away then I figure why not post it and show the OP in a single image and see if they agree with me about the problem. Sometimes Im right, but not all the time. I dont try to change anyones vision. In the case of the pic that started all this there was a blue wooded scene with a brook taken at long exposure for that silky look. The problem with the scene was there was too much blue. It didnt look right so I took it into Photoshop and with one click of the button on Auto Color the whole pic changed to a more realistic slightly more colorful image. It was like scanning old faded photos from the 60s. Colorless and faded they look like they are lost forever. But a simple click of Auto Color and they are almost as pristine as the day they were shot. When I posted that image the OP said it was against his vision and that his photos were not to be edited. My bad, I really didnt notice the FORBIDDEN light shining. I still disagree with his vision but who am I to argue with that. Simply putting a blue filter on your lens and taking pictures so everything is blue isnt much of a vision to me.
As for the idea in general, I strongly disagree with no editing because it doesnt make sense not to if the OP is asking for help. I do the edit to see if what I think is right, and if it is then I post it because in one second of viewing I dont have to type a lot like Im doing now. If what I post is lousy then it only reinforces the OPs opinion and no foul. The images posted are only lo res pics floating around so what difference does it make it they get edited or not? I cant believe the egotistical atitudes of Firediva and Forkie. Photos that get posted that makes my eyes water and makes me gasp and say WOW out loud get posted here from time to time but not that often. I dont remember seeing photos like that from those two so perhaps there is room for improvement instead of just posting images and saying how good am I. I think of the forum as a place to learn and teach, by learning from those most experienced and teaching those less experienced. If its ego you want maybe a special thread titled Aint I Wonderful should be opened. Meanwhile I hope I can get some help from people as I will try to help others.


----------



## PinkDoor (Jun 29, 2012)

Bynx said:


> Since Im the one responsible for this thread I guess I should chime in with a few words. First off I dont edit anyones images to show off. If I see an image that doesnt look right to me for some strange reason, I think about what it is thats wrong and how it can be fixed. Then I edit it to see if the problem can go away. If the problem goes away then I figure why not post it and show the OP in a single image and see if they agree with me about the problem. Sometimes Im right, but not all the time. I dont try to change anyones vision. In the case of the pic that started all this there was a blue wooded scene with a brook taken at long exposure for that silky look. The problem with the scene was there was too much blue. It didnt look right so I took it into Photoshop and with one click of the button on Auto Color the whole pic changed to a more realistic slightly more colorful image. It was like scanning old faded photos from the 60s. Colorless and faded they look like they are lost forever. But a simple click of Auto Color and they are almost as pristine as the day they were shot. When I posted that image the OP said it was against his vision and that his photos were not to be edited. My bad, I really didnt notice the FORBIDDEN light shining. I still disagree with his vision but who am I to argue with that. Simply putting a blue filter on your lens and taking pictures so everything is blue isnt much of a vision to me.
> As for the idea in general, I strongly disagree with no editing because it doesnt make sense not to if the OP is asking for help. I do the edit to see if what I think is right, and if it is then I post it because in one second of viewing I dont have to type a lot like Im doing now. If what I post is lousy then it only reinforces the OPs opinion and no foul. The images posted are only lo res pics floating around so what difference does it make it they get edited or not? I cant believe the egotistical atitudes of Firediva and Forkie. Photos that get posted that makes my eyes water and makes me gasp and say WOW out loud get posted here from time to time but not that often. I dont remember seeing photos like that from those two so perhaps there is room for improvement instead of just posting images and saying how good am I. I think of the forum as a place to learn and teach, by learning from those most experienced and teaching those less experienced. If its ego you want maybe a special thread titled Aint I Wonderful should be opened. Meanwhile I hope I can get some help from people as I will try to help others.



Trouble maker   LOL!  For the record - your blue enhancement improved that photo beautifully


----------



## KuntaKinter (Jun 29, 2012)

First I want to point out that I did not do this to call you out. I wanted to know the general feeling of the forum. Second here is the thread you speak of.  http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/landscape-cityscape/288969-blue-silky-water.html 

Here is also what I said. 





KuntaKinter said:


> First off I don't say this because I am upset/ angry or anything along those lines. But I have my settings to my photos are not okay to edit. Again not upset just wanted stated for the future. And I do appreciate the help and critiques. I am always striving to better my photography. So please Bynx don't take offense to my statement. Unless of course posting photos in this section negates that setting. And in that case I apologize for my statement and I will go read the posting rules.
> Second. I am actually not really a fan of the second edit. For me it ruins the mood of the photo. It takes my eye off the water and puts it on the ground on the left and the tree branch in the foreground instead. I do like that it is brighter. That is one thing I think my edit does need. Not as bright. The edit does also once you start to follow the water, does help lead the eye further back up the stream.
> All of this being said, either one is an amazing photograph.  And of course preference for style is subjective. And as most if not all of us I have a biased towards what I have done. But again thank you for the suggestions I am greatful and any more that would like to comment or give suggestions please feel free. As I stated I am always trying to improve.



So you have obviously taken offense to what I stated. I explained what I was going for. Which I am guessing from you most recent post here is a 1960's colorless and faded photo. Which it looks at this point like I like. And now you continue to attack me in a thread different then that one. First you call me arrogant (or was it everyone that has the do not edit?) because I choose to want to edit my own photos. Then in a PM I attempt to make amends and you say that there is no issue and that you won't post on my edits anymore. I never even mentioned the thread you posted on your edit or anything. Sorry you felt attacked and needed to retaliate. My goal was only to get a feeling for the forum. And to find if I would be willing to change the setting due to the responses of the other members. 
Now with that being said and you now know this thread is not about you. Lets stop this crap and get back to my original question. And by the way thank you for answering that question in your post as well.


----------



## KuntaKinter (Jun 29, 2012)

Oh and no blue filter or blue levels adjustments were made post.


----------



## Bynx (Jun 29, 2012)

I only made reference to the ease in fixing a pic by Auto Color that some might not be aware. Your image was too blue from my point of view and a few others. Since I couldnt believe you intended it to be so blue I took the liberty of 'fixing' it. My bad. As for calling you arrogant, Im sure if I did it was just including you with all the lot who have that DONT TOUCH MY PICS selected. I have reread the posts by Firedeva a few times and I keep getting shocked each time I read them. Are there really people like that around? I dont think Ansel Adams or Yousuf Karsch had such a swollen head. This is an interesting thread you have created. It has reinforced my feelings towards some, taught me a few to avoid, and a few I can hopefully help.
And while you might not have used a blue filter, your post processing was bad enough you might as well have. Just my opinion. As for taking offence to what you stated....I take no offence at all. In fact, I said you seemed a really nice guy, and wished you a good time at The Photo Forum. I only take offence at your attitude towards the pixels you post online. Get over yourself, they are only little specs of light and color and this I say to everyone with the same attitude, or worse.


----------



## KuntaKinter (Jun 29, 2012)

You did in fact say I seemed like nice guy and wished me well and I apologize for not mentioning that.


----------



## FireDiva (Jun 29, 2012)

I stand by my original statement, "My Photos are NOT OK to edit.....falls off the soap box...oooppps.


----------



## Bynx (Jun 29, 2012)

FireDiva you can stand anywhere you like, just not near me.


----------



## KuntaKinter (Jun 29, 2012)

Depending on the size of the soap box she may not be standing. Hopefully nothing broke on the fall FireDiva. ;-) :mrgreen:


----------



## FireDiva (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm kinda short so not too bad a fall KuntaKinter.....I just piled the soap b
ox along with all the others...hey maybe I should take a shot of them altogether.......laughing:lmao:


----------



## Bynx (Jun 29, 2012)

FireDiva said:


> I'm kinda short so not too bad a fall KuntaKinter.....I just piled the soap b
> ox along with all the others...hey maybe I should take a shot of them altogether.......laughing:lmao:



Just try to get the exposure right and watch your focus.


----------



## The_Traveler (Jun 30, 2012)

I may wander from this occasionally but I generally won't comment on any posts that I can't edit.
That may be a great way to keep me off one's threads.

I do remember someone who, after I made some badly-needed (I thought) changes in his posted image and sent them to him by PM with a nice long note - all oreo and such - just went nutso and told me that, when he said I couldn't edit, that meant I couldn't edit his pictures at all.  
Even in the sanctity of my own home. 
I could have outrageous sex with multiple underage  partners of the animal kingdom - of either gender. 
I could render babies into lard. 
I could do unspeakable things to all the holy books but.............. I could not edit his pictures.  

I was happy that I was warned and got away before his ego exploded and scattered fragments everywhere.


----------



## FireDiva (Jun 30, 2012)

The-Travler....thanks for the chuckle.


----------



## The_Traveler (Jun 30, 2012)

FireDiva said:


> The-Travler....thanks for the chuckle.



Sorry, since you won't let me edit your pictures, I won't say anything funny to you and, even if you find something  that I said to someone else to be funny, you are not allowed to laugh at it - even if you do it quietly, in your room, and don't tell anyone.

No laughing.





I said no laughing.


----------



## Forkie (Jun 30, 2012)

The_Traveler said:


> I may wander from this occasionally but I generally won't comment on any posts that I can't edit.
> That may be a great way to keep me off one's threads.
> 
> I do remember someone who, after I made some badly-needed (I thought) changes in his posted image and sent them to him by PM with a nice long note - all oreo and such - just went nutso and told me that, when he said I couldn't edit, that meant I couldn't edit his pictures at all.
> ...




Why do you have yours set to "Not OK to Edit" Traveller?

It would seem odd that you were surprised that someone didn't want you to edit theirs when you don't allow people to edit yours.  Aren't us Not-OK-to-Editers all part of the same ego time-bomb?


----------



## Bynx (Jun 30, 2012)

Thats an interesting point Forkie. Many times Ive seen edited shots by those who dont allow edits on their pics but dont have a problem editing others pics. I would think they wouldnt and shouldnt do it because they should have the same respect for the work of others that they have of their own. I think that having a choice to allow editing or not divides a site more than it unites it.


----------



## FireDiva (Jun 30, 2012)

LOL............The-Traveler....oh sorry forgot...tried to pull the chuckle back, I know I can do it if I can only try harder......sorry didn't work!!!


----------



## KuntaKinter (Jun 30, 2012)

I think that may have been a sarcastic jab at those that refuse to help or talk to people if they don't allow them to edit their photos.


----------



## FireDiva (Jun 30, 2012)

Kunta-Kinter and here I thought Traveler was being comical...never the less, laughter is good for the soul!!


----------



## fjrabon (Jun 30, 2012)

While I don't really understand not allowing your photos to be edited, I also don't get people who seem to be offended by the choice others make to not allow it.  It's quite obviously their right to ask that their photos not be edited, whatever their reason.  People who call them egotistical and stubborn and whatever else, why do you care?  Why does it bother you that they don't want help via editing?  If someone just puts "My Photos Are Not OK To Edit" why can't you just respect their wishes and move along?  Why the need to call them big head and egotistical?


----------



## FireDiva (Jun 30, 2012)

fjrabon....I agree!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 30, 2012)

It is sometimes easier for me to explain C&C, if I can do an edit with it also. I am much more likely to spend more time trying to help someone that allows edits... because of that. I can understand someone that has a lot of experience, not allowing edits. However I think it is pretentious for noobs not to allow it, especially if they are asking for help... many of them would benefit greatly from it.


----------



## bunny99123 (Jun 30, 2012)

Well, I am changing mine to edit. I have never been on a forum that had that option and didn't know what it was really about, so I set not edit to be safe. Good question: I have learned


----------



## Forkie (Jun 30, 2012)

Bynx said:


> Thats an interesting point Forkie. Many times Ive seen edited shots by those who dont allow edits on their pics but dont have a problem editing others pics. I would think they wouldnt and shouldnt do it because they should have the same respect for the work of others that they have of their own. I think that having a choice to allow editing or not divides a site more than it unites it.



I probably wouldn't go so far as to say that those that don't allow editing shouldn't be allowed to edit others (otherwise we'd need extra statuses stated who can and can't edit them as well!), but I certainly would think it arrogant for someone who doesn't allow editing to get annoyed if they themselves are asked not to.

I've been known to have a go at editing some other people's photos on this site, but if I was asked not to I definitely don't think I have the right to get annoyed about it or accuse them of arrogance or being egotistical.


----------



## starzgem (Jun 30, 2012)

This is just my 2 cents, I have my profile set to "ok to edit" I haven't posted many pictures on here yet, but when I do, if someone else who has more experience and a different "vision" than I do can show me something that I never would have considered, I don't see how that can hurt. I also think that if someone does edit another person's picture, With and with out "permission"  both parties should be respectful of the others opinions and visions.
 Like has been said in this thread and others, it doesn't make sense for someone who has just bought their first camera last week to not be open enough to see and read other peoples ideas of how a picture could be improved. No one is forcing you to like the changes.


----------



## Bynx (Jun 30, 2012)

fjrabon I guess you havent been reading the many posts in this thread. To me two people stand out as prime examples of the sillyness of attitude regarding their images. If I see the DONT TOUCH MY PICS sign I usually move on. In the instance with the OP of this thread I erred and did a correction which I and many others think was necessary. I prefer to ignore those people who are here to just show off their talents. I dont mind being impressed by good talent and great shots. But in the case of the two mentioned, one takes nothing but snapshots, many with focus problems and the other takes pics without any regard to exposure and focus. Having a swollen head toward their 'work' just blows my mind. To call something their 'work' they should create something. Just pointing the camera in some general direction without regard to the controls of the camera or having the basic concept of what is needed to take a photo does not make it a 'work'. Its just a picture. When you reach a level where your posts are seen with respect and many asking "how did you do that" is when your images wont be fixed because they wont need fixing. The two mentioned need some help, but their problems go beyond the bounds of picture taking Im afraid and beyond the scope of this forum.


----------



## MTVision (Jun 30, 2012)

I've learned so much from allowing people to edit my photos. Even though I have already spent time editing them it's helpful to see what other people can do. It's even more helpful when they tell you what they did and how since it helps you learn your editing program. Which could be very valuable to someone who doesn't even know how to create a watermark.....


----------



## fjrabon (Jun 30, 2012)

Bynx said:


> fjrabon I guess you havent been reading the many posts in this thread. To me two people stand out as prime examples of the sillyness of attitude regarding their images. If I see the DONT TOUCH MY PICS sign I usually move on. In the instance with the OP of this thread I erred and did a correction which I and many others think was necessary. I prefer to ignore those people who are here to just show off their talents. I dont mind being impressed by good talent and great shots. But in the case of the two mentioned, one takes nothing but snapshots, many with focus problems and the other takes pics without any regard to exposure and focus. Having a swollen head toward their 'work' just blows my mind. To call something their 'work' they should create something. Just pointing the camera in some general direction without regard to the controls of the camera or having the basic concept of what is needed to take a photo does not make it a 'work'. Its just a picture. When you reach a level where your posts are seen with respect and many asking "how did you do that" is when your images wont be fixed because they wont need fixing. The two mentioned need some help, but their problems go beyond the bounds of picture taking Im afraid and beyond the scope of this forum.



No, I've been following this conversation, and like the 2398457234587234 other ones exactly like it that go on here basically every month.


----------



## MTVision (Jun 30, 2012)

fjrabon said:
			
		

> No, I've been following this conversation, and like the 2398457234587234 other ones exactly like it that go on here basically every month.



Sure it's not 2398457234587235 other ones???


----------



## Bynx (Jun 30, 2012)

fjrabon said:


> Bynx said:
> 
> 
> > fjrabon I guess you havent been reading the many posts in this thread. To me two people stand out as prime examples of the sillyness of attitude regarding their images. If I see the DONT TOUCH MY PICS sign I usually move on. In the instance with the OP of this thread I erred and did a correction which I and many others think was necessary. I prefer to ignore those people who are here to just show off their talents. I dont mind being impressed by good talent and great shots. But in the case of the two mentioned, one takes nothing but snapshots, many with focus problems and the other takes pics without any regard to exposure and focus. Having a swollen head toward their 'work' just blows my mind. To call something their 'work' they should create something. Just pointing the camera in some general direction without regard to the controls of the camera or having the basic concept of what is needed to take a photo does not make it a 'work'. Its just a picture. When you reach a level where your posts are seen with respect and many asking "how did you do that" is when your images wont be fixed because they wont need fixing. The two mentioned need some help, but their problems go beyond the bounds of picture taking Im afraid and beyond the scope of this forum.
> ...



Hmmm, thats interesting. Is there a reason none of it is sinking in? Its none of my business if you do drugs now or in the past. If not that, I wonder what the reason is?


----------



## fjrabon (Jun 30, 2012)

Bynx said:


> fjrabon said:
> 
> 
> > Bynx said:
> ...



Plenty has sunk in.  Mostly in this thread the thing that has sunk in is that you're mostly a jerk who gets his feelings hurt too easily, and somehow gets offended by how people choose to display their art, such as it is.  

but I guess that's a lot of people on the internet.


----------



## Bynx (Jun 30, 2012)

Well Im glad you got something out of this. It makes my heart sing to know I've been of help. I think many things that have been said have been blown out of proportion. All Im saying is that people who have such a high regard for their photos should take another look at them and reconsider the pedestal on which they have been placed. Dont ask for help or a C&C while they are on that pedestal because once in a while a mistake will be made and an edit might be made to one of them. I truly wish I was on the ignore list of every person who has their pics on the pedestal. Im not interested in seeing their stuff and Im not interested in them reading anything I have to say. Id like to think that like minded folk with a good attitude is more enjoyable to be around and share our ideas and suggestions with than stuffed shirts with blown up egos.


----------



## fjrabon (Jun 30, 2012)

Bynx said:


> Well Im glad you got something out of this. It makes my heart sing to know I've been of help. I think many things that have been said have been blown out of proportion. All Im saying is that people who have such a high regard for their photos should take another look at them and reconsider the pedestal on which they have been placed. Dont ask for help or a C&C while they are on that pedestal because once in a while a mistake will be made and an edit might be made to one of them. I truly wish I was on the ignore list of every person who has their pics on the pedestal. Im not interested in seeing their stuff and Im not interested in them reading anything I have to say. Id like to think that like minded folk with a good attitude is more enjoyable to be around and share our ideas and suggestions with than stuffed shirts with blown up egos.



I don't know that so much has been blown out of proportion.  You've called people egomaniacs and arrogant because they simply would prefer their photos not be edited.  You insinuated that I am a former (or current) drug addict because I don't agree with you.  That's not blowing things out of proportion at all.


----------



## Bynx (Jun 30, 2012)

Aahh, dont worry fjrabon if it wasnt drugs its probably A.D.D. Sorry, but I cant play any more. Its my birthday and Im off for a birthday bash with my kids. Have a good one.


----------



## KuntaKinter (Jun 30, 2012)

Okay wow yeah. Now that, that is all done. Does anyone else have anything to say on topic? Sorry I got dragged into that everyone. So lets get back to the topic at hand. Unless you think its talked out then I'd say lock this thread up.


----------



## The_Traveler (Jun 30, 2012)

Forkie said:
			
		

> Why do you have yours set to "Not OK to Edit" Traveller?
> 
> It would seem odd that you were surprised that someone didn't want you  to edit theirs when you don't allow people to edit yours.  Aren't us  Not-OK-to-Editers all part of the same ego time-bomb?






Bynx said:


> Thats an interesting point Forkie. Many times Ive seen edited shots by those who dont allow edits on their pics but dont have a problem editing others pics. I would think they wouldnt and shouldnt do it because they should have the same respect for the work of others that they have of their own. I think that having a choice to allow editing or not divides a site more than it unites it.



I don't let my pictures be edited because, to be scathingly honest, I don't have anything to learn about composition or PPing from the greatest proportion of people here - and those are the very people who like to 'mess around' with pictures. 
I post images to get feedback and critique and I'm happy  to hear what people think but I don't want them learning on my stuff.

If you will note that there are at least two fairly experienced posters here who, very democratically, allow their images to be edited - but of course they don't post any.

Anyone who wants or expects exact equality should look to others for comments.

Happy?


----------



## Bynx (Jun 30, 2012)

Who would they be Traveler?


----------



## The_Traveler (Jul 1, 2012)

it's not my place to point out people that behave badly according to my standards.

I participate the way that I think I should.


----------



## manaheim (Jul 1, 2012)

KuntaKinter said:


> Okay so I am new here. I've been on other forums in the past but came across the app for my Iphone so I downloaded and joined. Nothing special. Well I've run into something I haven't run into on the other forums. A dilemma of whether or not to set my photos as OK to edit or NOT OK to edit. While I understand the concept of letting others show you what they would do or help you edit the photo. I also understand the idea of wanting to do it yourself. Letting people tell you how or what can be done and using their advice and guidance to figure it out.
> So my question here is.... Why do or don't you? Is it really necessary to have someone edit it to show you how to do the edit? Why aren't you willing to let someone edit your photo to help you?
> I'm just wondering. I have mine set to not edit cause that's how I have always had it set. I like to try the edit as opposed to someone else doing it to show me how. I'm not opposed to someone helping me if I have tried and failed. So that's just my question. Hoping it doesn't lead to a heated hateful debate just want to know the general feeling of those in this forum.



In my experience, the bulk of people who have flagged "M*y Photos are NOT OK to Edit*" are people who need the most help with their pictures.  Very occasionally, they are folks who have big chips on their shoulders and are often not well loved.  Even less often, it's people who really know what they're doing and would just prefer not to waste time having people re-interpret their artistic work for them.

If you're not sure, my guess is you're less experienced.  Just leave it OK to edit.


----------

